#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Дзогчен >  > > >  >  >  Хвост виляет собакой

## Иванофф

"И вот, он однажды явился к этому йогу и 
                                       презрительно сказал: "Вы, в Дзогчен, что,                                  –только медитируете, и все?"
                                          Ответ йога был для него полной                                                неожиданностью: "А о чем тут медитировать?"
                               "Ага, так вы даже и не медитируете!" – ликующе 
                                воскликнул ученый.
                          "Но разве я когда-либо отвлекаюсь?" – сказал йог." 
                                    (http://psylib.ukrweb.net/books/sogri01/txt10.htm)

Шаматха - это медитация(практика, делание, техника, усилия, приём, стадия зарождения). 

Випашьяна - это не-медитация(пребывание в таковости, сканирование таковости, отсутствие усилий, спонтанность, стадия завершения).

  Хроническая ошибка - называть випашьяну практикой(в обычном смысле этого слова). Это всё равно, что называть белизну разновидностью черноты или свет разновидностью тьмы(не-практику практикой). Випашьяну можно назвать практикой или условно, или в сугубо специфическом смысле(пребывания в таковости). Иначе хвост(слова) начинает вилять собакой(смыслом).

----------

Шуньяананда (23.09.2018)

----------

